# help with AKC name



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi guys! 

Well I have my new puppy..."Murphy". I was hoping for some help with a registration name.

Must begin with "April's" No theme with this litter.

Sire: CH Lakesyde C-U-N Hawaii Eyes Lans

Dam: April's Dazz'l N Shine

Any ideas or help would be appreciated. Thanks.

Sherrie


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

What about something that ties into Murphy's Law? Or April Showers?

April's Making Murphy's Law Golden

April's Everything's Golden 

April's It's All Golden

OHHHHH! I KNOW!

April's Breaking Murphy's Law


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Is Murphy a boy or a girl?


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Murphy is a boy...maybe a boy with a little mischief in him!!!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Also Sire call name Kona

Dam call name Dazzl


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

buckeyegoldenmom said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Well I have my new puppy..."Murphy". I was hoping for some help with a registration name.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! I have a Murphy too 

What about:

April's Luck of the Irish
April's Murphy's Law
April's Pale Irish Ale
April's Gallway to Graceland
April's Mo anam cara (my soulmate)
April's Lovely Limerick


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

April's Private Eye


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well a murhpy is also a potato. So there would be

April's This Spud's For You
April's C U Tater
April's Tater Salad
April's Sparkle Of My Sprouts (Eyes)
April's Tuber Eyes But No C U
April's Spud With Buds 

Oh well, I guess you will need to go elsewhere!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Spuds and such....*



AmbikaGR said:


> Well a murhpy is also a potato. So there would be
> 
> April's This Spud's For You
> April's C U Tater
> ...


Hank's got it covered; I can't top that!:bowl:


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> Well a murhpy is also a potato. So there would be
> 
> April's This Spud's For You
> _*April's C U Tater*_
> ...


I like the blue one above! when naming my llamas I always try to tie in both mom & pop; this one covers both!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

April's Dazzl'n Eyes


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh my gosh you guys are soooo creative!!!! All I could thin of with some inspiration from Hank was April's Irish Pipeline Sparkler.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

be sure to let us know your final decision!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Dec 31, 2008)

I really like what was said earlier: April's Breaking Murphy's Law. Can't wait to see what you decide. Many good ones here and I am sure you will probably think of many more.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

April's can't go wrong, Murphy???
Can't go wrong with April's, Murphy???

Love the ones posted above!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks guys. So far I am leaning towards:

April's Breaking Murphy's Law 

and 

April's Can't Go Wrong Murphy


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

April's Paw to the Law
April's Irish Law

Lana


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

April May June :lol: 

April's Murphy Brown?????? .......maybe not.

wait..... wait.... I've got it.... Denny Crane!!!!!!!! :lol:

darn...... that doesn't start with April.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

buckeyegoldenmom said:


> Thanks guys. So far I am leaning towards:
> 
> April's Breaking Murphy's Law
> 
> ...


Hey, if you go with April's Breaking Murphy's Law, that might make me a professional dog namer! (Just ask Jenna!)


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

LOL.:yes::yes::yes: 

Yes that is my favorite. Now to convince my hubby!!! Or wait a month and just mail in the form!!!!! 

Thanks,

Sherrie


----------

